# Molly had diarrhea



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

oops double posted


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor Molly stinky bum! - when did she have her injections? It could be a reaction to that, has she had any extra treats lately? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

she had them yesterday. No extra treats she is only on that royal canin food and limited treats only 2 cookies a day. Somehow this double posted


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure it'll just be because of the shots and will get better but I don't blame you for worrying after everything else. I've always given Dudley basmati rice, didn't think about whether it was the right type, I would just give her a small meal, but I am no expert. Does she seem fine in herself? although I think they can be a little out of sorts because of the shots anyway.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I'm sure it'll just be because of the shots and will get better but I don't blame you for worrying after everything else. I've always given Dudley basmati rice, didn't think about whether it was the right type, I would just give her a small meal, but I am no expert. Does she seem fine in herself? although I think they can be a little out of sorts because of the shots anyway.


She plays but then she lies down and looks sad. Great I will give her some basmati with some boiled chicken in it today. Yesterday she was fine when she got them she was playful and her crazy self. I know she didn't pick up anything on her walk cause I always watch her like a hawk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She will be just fine I'm sure. Oh Molly stop making your mummies worry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How's Molly's stinky bum today?  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> How's Molly's stinky bum today?  x


Well this morning her poo was pretty normal so I was hopeful but then she pooped another two times and the last one was very mushy. Called the bet he told me that if she has another soft one or there is mucous to bring her in and he will give her some medication to help. He said it's unlikely that it's her shots that caused it. He said a reaction to the shots would cause face swelling and that diarrhea isn't a symptom. I swear we are going to move in there He said to keep giving her the chicken and rice today and tomorrow.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo poor Molly - at least she's getting extra tasty meals x
Here's hoping her next poo is a good hard solid firm one!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure vaccinations can cause diarrhoea. It's widely publicised on the net and my vet always tells me to expect a bit of tummy upset and lethargy following vaccs. 

I had rabies immunisation before and they gave me the scoots, it was terrible!


----------

